# Constant Vomiting - No Diagnosis



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

I haven't been posting here in such a long time but I do read and search and have learned so much on these threads. I greatly value the opinions expressed and the knowledge people have here.

I'm really anxious about our Precious Pearl. She began with a.m. GERD symptoms back on October 12th. I remember that date because it was a holiday and I'd taken her to the beach for an hour of play. From that day forward she began vomiting and turning her nose to the side whenever I presented her food bowl. Pearl suddenly stopped eating the Wellness wet and dry mixture that she'd always adored. Our vet prescribed metronidazole liquid (she was very difficult to pill as she didn't want to eat a thing). She continued vomiting so the vet saw her again and gave her an antibiotic long term injectable (not sure of the name of it) so we could stop the metronidazole and the stress factor for her. He diagnosed probably stress colitis. 

The vomiting, as the vet predicted, moved down to her intestines and she began having SEVERE diarrhea (tough on a fluff who loathes baths). The diarrhea lasted for about a week. The vomiting had pretty much continued but intermittently at that point. She would rarely eat; at one point she went for 5 days without food. Vet xrayed her stomach and intestines and did normal bloodwork, all appeared totally normal. Ruled out liver disease, he said. 

Today we went in for barium GI xrays because she is still so sick. Normal. No obstructions. She doesn't vomit as often as she was but at least daily. She appears nauseous to me all day long and zero food until after she vomits. Back on metronidazole for a full week this time as we had stopped it last time. If she doesn't respond to the metronidazole the next step is a $pecialist for a huge battery of testing that I can barely afford. Our vet is saying she should NOT be still vomiting like this. Now when she vomits I cover my ears because I hear a loud squeak coming from this poor baby's esophagus. 

Am I missing something I should be addressing? I just received Phytomucil for her but since she doesn't eat I don't know if I can just squirt it in her mouth on a totally empty stomach? I offer her boiled chicken, her fave treats, cheese of all kinds, her fave carrots, broth, kibble bits. She will not eat a bite of anything whatsoever. I can't even concern myself with dog food at this point or even proper nutrition (which is usually very important to me as her mom) as my heart is just breaking watching her starve.

I hope I haven't left anything out but I probably have as I'm really emotional about all this. Oh....about the beach. I know that she probably ingested a LOT of sand that day and I was wondering if that could have been the precipitating factor but I realized she'd already vomited that morning before our beach trip.

This is horrible. Horrible. I am beside myself. I'm up and down with her during the night because she's grumbling and I suspect she's in pain so I try to comfort this little one. It was worse when the diarrhea was predominant but that has subsided. Now I think she's just unable to sleep and feels miserable.

I've searched here for awhile and am not sure I understand what the Protein C test that I should perhaps ask about? Anybody have other suggestions for me to ask my vet about (of course he's off tomorrow). I'm sorry for the lengthy post but I don't see anything I can delete. I will not be online again until tomorrow so I can't respond to anybody who replies until then. Thank you for any help you can give.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Exactly what blood tests were run?


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't have any advice, but i feel so bad for Pearl. Keeping her in my prayers. Please keep us updated. Hugs.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG dear sweet Pearlie. I can't offer any help. I am just so distressed to hear that she is suffering. I look at that sweet little face and I just gush. I wish I could help. I AM sending her love and wishes for her good health to return. Also love and kisses. I can understand the terrible anguish you are going through Sheil, I hope you can find some small comfort in knowing that there are people out there who love your baby girl and send her that love along with prayers for her to be well. I wish I could do more. From the first time I saw her picture, I loved her.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my!! that sounds awful. :grouphug: I wish I could help. Maybe a second opinion? I think I would try that myself, taking along the test results already done. Protein C is to help determine liver shunt if the bile acid test is high. Sounds like that isn't the case. I hope you get good answers soon.


----------



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

Hi there............what about an anti nausea shot and trying pepcid??? girlie takes 5mg twice a day and has been for years. hope u find answers soon and she feels better soon!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope Pearl gets well soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sheil - I'm so sorry about Pearl. :smcry: It sounds terrible and I know you must be beside yourself. I'm not any help with health info on this but am sending you my thoughts and prayers. I know others will have info and ask good questions. Good luck and let us know how this goes.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sheil, I feel so bad for Pearl and you; your agony must be overwhelming. No medical suggestions but I'd give Pearl some Nutri-cal off my finger several times a day and try to get some Pedilyte in her by syringe in the side of her mouth as much as possible just to replace some of the minerals she's lost.

I'll be praying for both of you.rayer: Maybe a second opinion is in order.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry you and your beautiful girl are going through all this. You'll both be in my prayers, Shelia. 

Just thinking out loud. Has Pearl had any heart worm med recently? Any flea/ tick pill or applications? Has her stool been tested? When she throws up is it bile? Yes, Claire is right, Pearl has to stay hydrated. Has Pearl been tested for Lyme?

Poor baby girl, poor Mommy. Scrambled eggs? Yogurt on your finger? Peanut butter on your finger? Rice with no sodium chicken broth? 

Hoping for more suggestions. Praying for Pearl.
Xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I second the Pepcid, with your vet's approval. I had a terrible time finding something Cozette could eat without throwing up. Her tummy would gurgle and I knew that would be it-- no eating the rest of the day, which drove me wild since she was so small. I did use Nutrical on my finger-- she wouldnt eat it but would lick it off her lips if I put it there, and I'd syringe her water. Then, when she had her surgery the vet gave her Pepcid because she was taking pain meds. What a HUGE difference. Whenever she would start to go off her food, I'd give her a small dose and we finally broke the vomiting cycle. In Cozette's case she would be nauseated, then her tummy would be acidic, which would make her nauseated, and we'd start that cycle. Obviously I can't know that if it's a similar circumstance, but I would ask your vet if you could try it. The Pepcid we started with was liquid, but later we switched to the over the counter stuff that dissolves in your mouth.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Don't have anything of value to add to what's already been posted ( nutrical and keeping hydrated till cause is found) but wanted to say I feel so badly for your little girl...and YOU! as I know you must be beside yourself with worry.

The 'vicious cycle' does sound like a possibility. I guess if it was me I'd try another opinion. The constant 'bilous' vomiting can be hard on her esophagus.. and adding to her resistance to eating.

Know she is in my prayers that a solution can be found and that it's an 'easy-fix".


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am so very sorry that you are going through this.:smcry: I don't have a lot to add, but I second the thought about the Pepcid. We have a 15 year old mixed breed old boy that has had a lot of tummy issues of late. Pepcid was a lifesaver as was the chicken broth. We also love vanilla greek yogurt (Chobani brand is what we normally have on hand). Greek yogurt is higher in protein lower in sugar than most ~ it helps avoid blood sugar fluctuations. When our little Malt (Bella) was sick recently, we were able to use Karo Syrup and peanut butter to get her tummy on more stable ground . While none of this is likely the solution, hopefully it will help ease some of the symptoms and provide a bit of relief. Blessings always.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

This is horrible! I'm so sorry. I agree that a second opinion is needed. If a blood/chem panel has not been done, I would start with that. It will take some detective work. My Lily was sick for months with chronic weight loss and diarrhea and not getting better. I had used the same vet for 10 years, and got that 2nd opinion. I'm so glad I did! My Lily is doing great now and I have a new vet. Please let us know how little Pearl is getting along.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I know what I'm thinking and would advise based on my experience with Jett but want to know for sure what tests have been run so far and for sure what your vet is suspecting at this point. Also it would be helpful to know what type of a specialist your vet is thinking of referring you too. Was a CBC done? And how many times have they checked her stool for parasites?

I'm so sorry. I know how scary this is.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Only hugs---and lots of prayers.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

First of all - you probably already know this but your caring and support for Pearlie Girlie and me is so very helpful! A smile through all of this stress.
Let me answer some questions that were asked and then give you wonderful people an update.



jmm said:


> ....Exactly what blood tests were run?....


Wow, do I feel like a negligent advocate. In all the emotionalism I tossed the invoice from the vet that enumerated the tests done. What I remember was a CBC and all enzymes that would rule out liver shunt. I THINK that was all but not sure. If needed I could inquire, certainly. I did see all of the xrays including the barium ones from yesterday.



girlie girl said:


> Hi there............what about an anti nausea shot and trying pepcid??? girlie takes 5mg twice a day and has been for years. hope u find answers soon and she feels better soon!!!!


Posting this dosage of Pepcid has helped me tremendously. Perhaps the 2.5mg that the vet was prescribing wasn't enough and I was hesitant to give a higher dose. Because of your post I gave her the 5 mg and will follow your lead on twice a day. She woke up and actually was ok with breakfast about 1n hour later (metronidazole last night?). Only chicken again, tad of cottage cheese, some swiss cheese. I wrapped the chicken around a 5mg pepcid and she took it. Will do that again this evening awhile after the metronidazole liquid! Thank you!!!! You've given me some hope. She had an anti-emetic shot which didn't help for long.



KAG said:


> ...Just thinking out loud. Has Pearl had any heart worm med recently? Any flea/ tick pill or applications? Has her stool been tested? When she throws up is it bile? Yes, Claire is right, Pearl has to stay hydrated. Has Pearl been tested for Lyme?
> 
> Poor baby girl, poor Mommy. Scrambled eggs? Yogurt on your finger? Peanut butter on your finger? Rice with no sodium chicken broth?
> ....


Yes, she's had Frontline (hasn't been a problem for her but Advantix made her very itchy) and Interceptor, which she's had for the 10 mos. I've had her with no problems. When she's not eating she will not even look at my finger! For anything. Thinks I'm going to force her I think. Yes, when she throws up it's total bile. That dang awful squeak almost kills me!! I also cannot hydrate her unless I syringe that teeny amount. Forgot to say she's also had subcutaneous fluids for dehydration twice last week. No Lyme's testing's been done, are these symptoms? I can request that...



Crystal&Zoe said:


> ...I know what I'm thinking and would advise based on my experience with Jett but want to know for sure what tests have been run so far and for sure what your vet is suspecting at this point. Also it would be helpful to know what type of a specialist your vet is thinking of referring you too. Was a CBC done? And how many times have they checked her stool for parasites?...


NOBODY has checked her stool! Now that you mentioned this I'm surprised but I guess the vet's been more focused on the vomiting since the diarrhea has ceased. The tests run are as I listed above. Yes, CBC. Vet is stymied. Originally he diagnosed "stress colitis" but she's not a high-stress doggie. Is now! The specialist would be an *Internal Medicine Vet in a high-tech facility. I suspect the first test there would be an MRI. I've been there with my last pooch who lived for a long time with Cushing's Disease so I am familiar with those IM vets and the facility. 

Which brings me to my update:
We have an appt. with the IM vet for this Friday. My local vet wants to see if the metronidazole is going to help and if it hasn't by Thurs., we will do the hour trip there.

Today, as I mentioned above, she seems to be slightly rallying!! At least so far, but I'm not getting my hopes up. I've seen her rally before only to puke at night. BUT she's bothering Mews, the cat, which is such a great thing. Gave her a new stuffed toy that she thanked me for but didn't really play with. Didn't want to come out of her "room" (crate) at all this morning. Pooped off her pad just cause she can get away with anything right now. But she's barking out the window as I type right now- YAY!

My hope today is in the daily metronidazole for the next 6 days and the much higher dosing of Pepcid. The lower dose did nothing for Pearl last week so I hadn't even considered it. But based on girliegirl I can give Pearlie Girlie the higher dose!!

Thank you all, again, from the bottom of our hearts. She's lost a pound through this and I've gained 2.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The fact that the Pepcid seems to be helping makes me think she's nauseous and that's why she's not wanting to eat. Ok so with all the info you've given me, I've talked to my 'go to person' who I tribute to saving my Jett's life when my old vet was stumped.

Going through the adoption process and being re-homed is very stressful on these babies. They may not show it outwardly but it truly is. Jett had horrible IBS (possibly IBD but I did not want to put him through the test to get that diagnosis since it's so invasive if something natural would help). Jett was apparently terribly stressed when I adopted him but you would have never known it by how he acted. Basically my vet said that treating IBS and IBD are very similar even though the diseases are very different. We did a full CBC and checked his stool for parasites several times at my regular vet (he was doing both vomiting and diarrhea but more diarrhea then vomiting) and all that seemed to help was being on Metronidazole every 4 weeks or so. He is also the one who gets stress induced colitis really easy out of my 3. If you've run all the tests that you can with your regular vet, including a CBC, with his knowledge and approval why not go more holistic and just see if that helps before doing more invasive and costly tests? The Phytomucil liquid helps with the upper GI system and the Phytomucil Powder helps more with the lower GI system. Since we don't know if it's the upper or lower, you may have to try one first and then the other...or even both since it can be in both areas of the GI tract. That was what was suggested by Rainy at Animal Essentials. Switch to a limited ingredient *SOFT* food. Kibble is harder to digest and makes it harder for the GI system to heal. I truly think the soft food helps even more then it being limited ingredient, but I would do both. Just trying to really stress how important soft food is to help heal the GI tract. I would do something rather bland right now too. Maybe chicken and cooked/mashed sweet potato or pumpkin to cut out grains and help bring down any inflammation in the GI system. Right now I wouldn't worry too much about the sodium in chicken broth and would be sure to add a lot of broth to the chicken to make it really flavorful to get her to start eating again. I would use the reduced sodium broth though. I would do more meat then sweet potato/pumpkin ratio. You could also do cooked oatmeal vs. pumpkin or sweet potato. I would do that over rice. When I shared with Rainy the noise she makes when she vomits, she said to puree the food right now so we can help heal her esophagus. I also shared how she ate sand at the beach...which is really not a normal thing for most dogs. She said it could be either she's needing some minerals that she's not getting from her current food or was lacking before she came to you, or she's trying to purge her system. If later on when she's feeling better you notice her wanting to eat things like sand, grass, etc... try adding the probiotics with Digestive Enzymes and letting it soak in the food for a good 10 to 15 minutes before feeding her. If that doesn't help, there is another brand of probiotic you could try that does have a different strain then AE's but you would also need to add Digestive Enzymes. I know it's stressful to squirt the tincture into her mouth but it is formulated to be palatable. The powder will be easier to give since you can mix it easily into her soft food...if we can get her to eat again. I would also use Animal Essentials Ginger Mint tonic whenever you hear the tummy gurgles vs the Pepcid. I had actually planned on suggesting the Ginger/Mint thinking she's probably nauseous but you've already tried the Pepcid so I think that is truly the case. Ginger/Mint is a miracle in a jar for my Jett. We're battling tummy gurgles right now with the stress of me packing my house getting ready for the move. So he gets the Ginger Mint once or twice a day at this point. We are also doing both the Phytomucil Powder and Phytomucil tincture during this stressful time to help with any type of stress induced colitis. He started off with tummy gurgles and soft stools the day after I first started to pack. We've warded off bouts of diarrhea and vomiting so far. I would also think about doing some Tranquility Blend. If it is IBS or stress induced colitis, this will help her...especially during this time of having to give her so many things by mouth and all the vet visits. It's best to give all tinctures directly into her mouth but in Pearl's case, go ahead and put in the smallest amount of food possible. It will take longer to work this way but if we start to see an improvement, then you can work on giving the tinctures directly into her mouth.

I know how scary this is. I really did almost lose my Jett a couple of times while we were trying to get an accurate diagnosis. He would get dehydrated and after the first time of having to do emg. sub q fluids, I learned to syringe unflavored Pedialyte into his mouth, about 1-2 tsps every 1-2 hours to not have to go through that again. And his weight dropped drastically. He was so underweight it was scary. Also, when looking at foods, find one that's more moderate in the protein level as opposed to a high protein amount. I just don't think most of the toy breeds do well on a high protein diet.

Hugs to you and sweet Pearl.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sheil, sending hugs and kisses to you and Pearl! I'm so sorry you're both going through this. I'm glad you've gotten some helpful tips from others who've been through it. Will keep you girls in my prayers. 

Love,


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

OMG Crystal, you are so helpful. Everyone is just be sending us love and support going through this. It helps so very much to know I have a place to come to where others understand, especially for these next few deciding days - does she begin recovering or go to the IM vet? And, Crystal, going to your go to person is awesome of you on our behalf! Thank you sooo much!

So, do you think that 10 mos. later Pearl would still be stressed from rehoming? I guess I wouldn't be surprised to hear that. I KNOW she had a little girl where she was previously and I see how excited she gets when she sees children, I always have thought she's missing that little girl who cared for her. I take Pearl everywhere, does that stress her (Petsmart, TJ Maxx, Home Depot, the library, I mean EVERYWHERE. And, does daycare stress her, groomer's)? How does a mom proceed? For now, she stays home as much as possible (ok, one verrry necessary trip to the groomer Thurs.) In the midst of this whole siege with Pearl WE HAD NEW FLOORING INSTALLED! That was just last week but she was sooooo wrecked that I wouldn't be surprised if that regressed her. My vet agrees.

Is little Jett still on the Metronidazole every 4 weeks or so? As for the holistic approach I am totally in favor of that. However, we had a really bad experience with a pretty decent holistic vet with our last dog and in the end it just dragged a lot out for much longer than necessary. And, didn't work well for her. I don't want to consider invasive testing at all either but I want to get to the bottom of this as soon as possible. I wouldn't be at all surprised if she does a turnaround from the Metronidazole and the Phytomucil and the Pepcid prior to Friday and i get to cancel the specialist appt.

Tonight I gave Pearl the Phytomucil liquid mixed in with her chicken and she took it! YAY! I'm much more concerned about her esophagus/stomach than her bowels, as that's slowly solidifying and slowing down.

So, I've boiled a few chicken breasts and cut them up in preparation for the blender (I don't own a food processor) tomorrow. I also nuked a sweet potato and I'm going to mash that tomorrow. Then mix the 2 together w/ broth, warm up, and add the Phytomucil. AFTER the pepcid, which she's now getting 2x a day at 5 mg. each (thank you, girlie). And no kibble or hard treats, even teeny ones. I am going to purchase Animal Essentials Ginger Mint tonic. I'd all along been suspecting she's nauseous until she vomits because I am seeing a pattern emerging where she will be ravenous about 15 minutes afterwards every time. As for the Tranquility, who's the manufacturer? I've given her these little calming biscuits occasionally and I used some "calming oil" drops rubbed into her chest when the floors were being installed. Seemed to help immediately!

When I mentioned Pearl ingesting the sand I guess I misled...she didn't actually put her little head down and EAT the sand. But all the gallivanting and playing with lively children had her totally covered with the stuff. It got to the point that I pulled Pearl away when I saw the sand getting into her eyes. And when I took her off the beach and I was toweling her I couldn't believe how much sand she had all over. Another thing I neglected to mention is that prior to one of the sub-cu visits I insisted that she be checked as she'd begun coughing. That vet (mine was off) believed the cough was the acidic burn in her esophagus. Poor darling girl.

Jett is so lucky to have you for his mom, Crystal, as Pearl is to have me and vice versa. I cannot imagine life without this little sweet darling despite her funny fierceness and feistiness. I will do anything in my power for her.

Today Pearl had TWO meals!!! I had to leave her (open door crate, confined in kitchen with soothing music) this afternoon. When I returned, expecting to see vomit, she had not! So I tried at that time to offer her some cheese (I want to heal her then I'll remove all the high protein) (I loved, Crystal, when you mentioned to me "after she's feeling better"). She wasn't at all interested and I noticed her "nauseous look" that I'm beginning to know. Sure 'nuf. Upchucked. 15 minutes later...dinner. She's had her Pepcid for tonight and her Metronidazole and a good dinner. Tomorrow's all about mashing/blending. I'm beginning to dread the nights because I hear her coughing and gagging during the night and I have to check to see if she's stuck lying in anything. Usually not but I have to check.

Thank you again, ya'll! Update tomorrow...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> ONG Crystal, you are so helpful. Everyone is just be sending us love and support going through this. It helps so very much to know I have a place to come to where others understand, especially for these next few deciding days - does she begin recovering or go to the IM vet? And, Crystal, going to your go to person is awesome of you on our behalf! Thank you sooo much!
> 
> So, do you think that 10 mos. later Pearl would still be stressed from rehoming? I guess I wouldn't be surprised to hear that. I KNOW she had a little girl where she was previously and I see how excited she gets when she sees children, I always have thought she's missing that little girl who cared for her. I take Pearl everywhere, does that stress her (Petsmart, TJ Maxx, Home Depot, the library, I mean EVERYWHERE. And, does daycare stress her, groomer's)? How does a mom proceed? For now, she stays home as much as possible (ok, one verrry necessary trip to the groomer Thurs.) In the midst of this whole siege with Pearl WE HAD NEW FLOORING INSTALLED! That was just last week but she was sooooo wrecked that I wouldn't be surprised if that regressed her. My vet agrees.
> 
> ...


Thankfully Jett has not needed to be on Metronidazole since I discovered the Probiotics with Digestive Enzymes and Phytomucil. He got stress induced colitis diagnosed by my vet after we hit a deer but we treated with the Phytomucil Powder at that time with my vets approval. Everything I mentioned is from Animal Essentials. Just remember that with the tinctures, if you choose to put it in food right now until she's feeling better, put the full dose in the TINIEST amount of food possible, then feed her meal. We really want to get her to the place you can use the dropper to put it directly into her mouth for best results. 

Personally I don't think taking her with you to various places necessarily stresses her, but maybe certain places do...or certain types of people or dogs. So just really watch her when you go places. Look for signs of stress like lip licking, excessive panting, yawning to name just a few. During times of high stress like construction, definitely do something like AE's Tranquility Blend and even a ThunderShirt. Right now while I'm packing the house up to move, I have all 3 of mine on HerbSmith's Calm-Shen. And then when I'm packing I give Jett the Tranquility Blend. When we actually move, they will all 3 get AE's Tranquility Blend and be in ThunderShirts. Our fluffs really like routines. So try to stay on as normal a routine as possible right now until she's fully recovered. As for daycare...do they schedule rest periods? Do they divide play groups up based not only on size but also on how they play? Is there perhaps a dog or two there that stresses her? Can you stop in for a surprise visit to see what's happening during the day? I'm finding a lot of daycares don't schedule rest periods and the dogs are going full steam all day. Their adrenaline is going constantly, they get over stimulated, and they can pick up on things other dogs are dealing with as well as bad behavior from some of the other dogs. I'm not saying this is happening at all...just giving you some things to think about and check on.

I'm so glad Miss Pearl is starting to eat again. What a relief! You are a fantastic mommy and yes, she is VERY lucky to have you. And you are so very blessed to have her. She's a very precious little girl. :wub: And you have no idea how happy I am to find out she wasn't truly eating sand. That had me pretty worried. But wanted to address the immediate needs first.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

UPDATE:
Pearl has not taken even one bite of pureed chicken today. 
I am just so heartsick:crying 2:. 
All that I'll be able to get into her today will be the metronidazole.

To answer you, Crystal, Pearl doesn't go to daycare very often AT ALL - hasn't been in a month. And Lucky's is a phenomenal facility for certain that definitely has rest time. (Right Pat?).

Pearl desperately requires grooming tomorrow and I'm feeling guilty for sending her but telling myself it's only one hour and perhaps she'll perk up a bit?

Friday we bring out the big guns (specialist). I wish we had a "hopeless" emoticon.


Thanks, again, for your "ears".


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sheil, just quickly as it is past 12:30 AM & I need to crash. I would definitely leave off the cheese for now---other protein would be better. Cheese can cause digestive issues w/lots of small breeds! 
hugs, sandi


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> UPDATE:
> Pearl has not taken even one bite of pureed chicken today.
> I am just so heartsick:crying 2:.
> All that I'll be able to get into her today will be the metronidazole.
> ...


Sheil - don't think hopeless. Think hopeful and hopeful-ly the specialist will have a new eye on what's going on. That has happened for some of the dogs on SM so don't give up. I know how this must be affecting you. I worry when Tyler doesn't eat for a couple of days, which he's been known to do. :blink: Hang in there and hugs, and prayers for both of you. :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> UPDATE:
> Pearl has not taken even one bite of pureed chicken today.
> I am just so heartsick:crying 2:.
> All that I'll be able to get into her today will be the metronidazole.
> ...


Oh Sheil....please don't think this way. This is NOT hopeless in any way, shape, or form. If she does have IBS or colitis, it's going to take time for her body to heal. Even being on medication and the tonics, it takes time for the body to heal. It took me a few years to get Jett to the place he can pretty much eat anything and everything. Don't get discouraged. Like I said, I truly thought I was going to lose Jett a couple of times. And look at him now! It's going to be ok. See what the specialist says and in the mean time, don't give up on the holistic things that will not hurt Pearl in any way, but may start to help heal if indeed we are looking at IBS or IBD or colitis. 

I too would be careful on the cheese. Dairy is often hard for dogs to digest and the high fat in cheese can cause other problems.

Sending both you and Pearl BIG hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow and please bring a stool sample, Shelia.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you all.

Cheese will NOT be fed from now on, promise.Moot point since she's not eating at all though. (Begging hasn't worked).

Will bring stool sample on Friday when we go. I don't even know if they do that there.


Thanks again. Very despondent.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So sorry you are still have such problems :grouphug: keep your chin up, little Pearl is lucky to have a Mummy who cares so much. :tender:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My hubby has acid reflux from time to time ( along with other gastro problems and he started taking aloe vera juice. I wonder if this might also help little Pearle? If something vet feels you can try do get a good quality one that has no 'taste'. We use "George's" ( from health food store) and it tastes just like water so not a difficult 'treatment' to take. 

Before trying the aloe vera juice and he'd have the burning throat from the acitity, I gave hime some honey to 'trickle' down his throat and it helped almost immediately.....another possible for your little girl till they get to the bottom of all this?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sheila -- my heart goes out to you and little Pearl. But please don't feel hopeless. The power of our SM group sending prayers and positive energy and positive thoughts works miracles.

I'm sending prayers and hugs your way. The specialist will be able to help -- I just feel it.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you all again!:sLo_grouphug3:

She ate some pureed chicken, turned her nose away when I presented the pureed sweet potato. Had a sip of water...I thought about the honey but not sure it's ok for dogs? Gonna google that.

BUT there's no way I can get much of anything down her anyway:crying:

It's just so strange that she's probably nauseous all day, rolled into a ball, not playing or bothering her cat sibs and then _all of a sudden _she "wakes up" and is looking (slightly) for some food. What is up with that??? Thank goodness though!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok I know this sounds like a stupid question but here it goes...did you give her the sweet potato seperately from the pureed chicken and broth? I don't think even my beyond food motivated Jett would eat pureed sweet potato alone. If you did mix them together (with more chicken then sweet potato), maybe try boiled chicken, some broth and cooked oatmeal mixed together. Maybe she just doesn't care for sweet potato?


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Ok I know this sounds like a stupid question but here it goes...did you give her the sweet potato seperately from the pureed chicken and broth? I don't think even my beyond food motivated Jett would eat pureed sweet potato alone. If you did mix them together (with more chicken then sweet potato), maybe try boiled chicken, some broth and cooked oatmeal mixed together. Maybe she just doesn't care for sweet potato?


That's a good point. I have one Maltese, Gi'mme that prefers her food separate, not mixed, she won't eat it if its mixed. My little Mimi wouldn't eat her food if mixed either!!!! Gi'mme is also encouraged to eat if about a dozen cheerios is dropped on top of the food....it works like magic!

Honey would be fine to give her, it's better than nothing, even sugar water would work. Nutri-cal is best tho.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Lookin' good (er) this morning! Pearl is playful:chili:, feisty:chili: and even ate a bit of breakfast:chili:. She's chomping on a plastic bottle as I type. Now she's turning her nose up at the pureed chicken and will ONLY ONLY ONLY eat boiled, minced pieces. I don't think she cared for the Fat Free Broth I had in the house either. Or she sniffed out the Phytomucil and said no thanks, ma. I know this might not sit well with ya'll, but she loves these teeny (1/4") organic, natural stars that are her treats. They're grain, I guess, but if I toss a few on top of her food she eats more. It's also the way I test her to see if she's got an appetite. Sometimes she won't even eat them. Going to pick up some natural honey to try.

To answer you, Crystal - I didn't mix the sw.potato in w/ the chicken because I was afraid that she then wouldn't eat anything at all. I WILL try a bit mixed in to see. I'm going to order nutrical but Petsmart seems to have an equivalent "high calorie boost" for dogs. I can get that right away as opposed to ordering. What do you think?

If this is an real turnaround for her it would be the mitronizadole finally helping. I'm going to pay careful attention to her appetite today and her behavior. If she's really a bit better, might put off the $peciali$t a bit. I would love to be able to avoid that!!! Ohhhh, please don't tell me to take her anyway????


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so glad she's acting like she's feeling better and eating for you! At this point I'd not worry one bit about the treats you are adding to the food to get her to eat. We just want her to eat. And it's so funny how different dogs react to different foods and textures. You have to do what works for your baby and you know your baby best. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you Crystal!

Now...to the groomer!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

At one point the meals I gave Cozette consisted of boiled minced chicken, and minced apple. I remember at Nationals I ordered room service and asked for plain chicken, nothing on it at all. They had apples at the front desk so I was taking one for Cozette to eat. Those two were all she'd eat, so that's what she got, until I could transition her ohhhhhhh- soooooooo-slooooooooowly to something else. I could get her to eat Nutrical or Nutristat if she wasn't already really nauseous. I mentioned in another thread that to this day if her tummy is off, she will dig in my purse for the Pepcid!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

When I have problems with any of my girls eating (especially if it's longer than 1-2 meals) I will give them whatever it takes to get them to eat.

I know that Secret doesn't like the texture of certain foods. You should have seen her face the first time she tasted the egg white of a hard boiled egg -- no way she said. But, she loves scrambled eggs -- so I know that it's not the taste of the egg, it's the texture. 

Maybe Pearl doesn't like the pureed texture but will eat the minced.

In any event, I'm happy to hear that she's eating -- at least a little -- and that she seems a little better.

Prayers continuing.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Seriously, Jackie just how loooooong did it take Cozette to get back on regular foods???

*I AM CANCELING THE SPECIALIST! *I'm so happy that my vet had stipulated that if she wasn't "responding to the metrodinazole" by Weds/Thurs. to head to the IM Vet. Cuz - YAY - soooo much better today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happy dance:

Not only has Pearl eaten her minced chicken for breakfast (looking for more that I was hesitant to give her, vomit-wise), but she ate her teeny star treats alllll day long (they've always been my barometer). So I just tried something: put her KIBBLE into her interactive toy to see if she'd go for the kibble that way rather than in the bowl that she had walked away from. Just testing here...*YES!!!!!*

Waiting a little while and will give some chicken again. HOLY CANNOLI! I personally don't feel this has been colitis or IBS/IBD. I believe she got some kind of doggie virus or something?? Only time will tell though. It's been a long THREE WEEKS whatever it's been. I THINK we can see the light at the end of the tunnel! I really spent some time begging her to eat and crying yesterday; she was too ill to care what I did.


And she's pretty from the groomer - (removed all illness traces and stinks):yucky:


I've been hoping to use this emoticon for all this time:

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR HELP, EXPERIENCES AND SUPPORT!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Sure hope that was the end of the vomiting. 

Just wanted to add this for future reference for forum members - you have to really careful about forcing a dog to eat when they have a sick tummy. You can cause food aversion and make the situation worse.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks... I wish I'd have read that earlier - I never knew that.

Fortunately, Pearl just turned her head aside, just like a little baby who doesn't want to eat.:wub:


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

*Update*

Pearl's acting so much better: playful, usually hungry (she's on only minced chicken now) and a tad feisty again.

BUT she's vomiting once a day.:smilie_tischkante:

I am going to watch her very closely and if this has not subsided in the next 2 days when the metronizadole is finished I'll be calling local vet and if, necessary, making that specialist appt. next week.

I've also just ordered AE's Plant Probiotics and Enzymes and she's getting Phytomucil on a teeny bit of her meal each time she eats. 

Any opinions are more than welcome!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm sorry you are still having problems. I know how frustrating it can be. My Noah had the same symptoms as Pearl and it turned out to be pancreatic/liver disease. I hope this will not be Pearlie's case. I do not believe it is stress. Her symptoms really concern me. If she were mine, I would get her to the specialist ASAP. Please let us know how it goes. Get better little Pearl.:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> Pearl's acting so much better: playful, usually hungry (she's on only minced chicken now) and a tad feisty again.
> 
> BUT she's vomiting once a day.:smilie_tischkante:
> 
> ...


I am so sorry, oh more than I can say. Just my thoughts, but a baby will not eat if their stomach is nauseous. Bless her heart she is vomitting once a day. Also, honestly I would not put anything in your babies belly, such as you mentioned above, until you find out why her belly is so upset. I am so sorry you are going through this. And then the vet giving her meds, with an upset belly already . To be honest, I do not try any home remedies (with the execption of boiled rice and chicken, when I see Mia has a loose stool) other than that, I don't mess around with anything, until I know what is going on. I am sure I would almost think, your babies conditions can be treated. Honestly, I hate to say this, but I would think about getting a second opinion from a different vet. I am so sorry to say that. If you have a copy of the lab work, bring that with you, if not, ask your current vet, to give you a copy, as well as any other test performed. I feel so bad for you and your baby, when it's probably something that can be tended too. Even our own selves, taken meds on an upset stomach, will make us sick to the stomach. I truly wouldn't not add anything additional. You may, until you are able to see your vet or a different vet, try boiled skinless chicken breast and rice. Feed her little bits at a time. She can even lick on an icecube. Oh I wish you the best, and will be praying. I know your baby will be okay. (hugs)


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

aprilb said:


> I'm sorry you are still having problems. I know how frustrating it can be. My Noah had the same symptoms as Pearl and it turned out to be pancreatic/liver disease. I hope this will not be Pearlie's case. I do not believe it is stress. Her symptoms really concern me. If she were mine, I would get her to the specialist ASAP. Please let us know how it goes. Get better little Pearl.:wub:


April I really do agree. At least have a different vet take a look at this baby. (hugs


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you, I am always thinking about the specialist. But she seems sooo much better that I hold back because I really hate the thought of an invasive procedure on her!!

Lab reports ruled out liver/pancreatic disease.

She is ONLY getting boiled, skinless, minced chicken. Not even rice because she seems to not like it at all. I am just so glad she's begun eating. I'm sure she hadn't been eating due to nausea and that has so lessened that I'm leaning towards watching this improve. She was so very playful tonight!

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> Thank you, I am always thinking about the specialist. But she seems sooo much better that I hold back because I really hate the thought of an invasive procedure on her!!
> 
> Lab reports ruled out liver/pancreatic disease.This is good news!:chili:
> 
> ...


If only she could talk..:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sheil -- I always go with my instinct on my babies health issues. I know when something isn't right and when it needs a Vets attention or when it's something else. I would say that the wait and watch approach might be best for now -- especially since she seems to be improving.

Still sending lots of prayers, hugs and positive energy your way.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

My only concern about the chicken only diet is that a protein only diet may be a stress on her liver, even though she doesn't have liver disease. I would try adding something with carbs, such as the apple I mentioned Cozette would eat, or potato, mango or papaya (papaya has a lot of healthful digestive effects). Just a thought.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sheil ... sometimes I can't be online as much as I like, thus, the delay in responding to posts. However, please know that I have been saying prayers for you and Pearl. And, I have been following the great advice you are getting from so many SM family members that have experiences with their own fluffs ... who have had problems similar to your precious Pearl's. 

It does sound as though Pearl is doing better. I know from personal experience with Snowball and colitis, etc. ... that it does often take time for their tummies to get back to normal. However, with Snowball, I still watch him, as you do, like a hawk, until he is back to normal. And, I never hesitate to ask questions with his vet if I have any doubts at all. She knows him best ... and, I'd rather be on top of things before something might, God forbid, escalate into a more serious problem.

Snowball has Pepcid twice a day on a normal basis. Somewhere along the line I read that daily Pepcid can cause hair loss in dogs! :w00t: But, I assure you, Snowball has plenty of hair! He takes Pepcid on the instructions of his vet. He is also on a probiotic (I'm upstairs, but, will check the name later) We have also added pumpkin/ and or sweet potato to his regular diet. If you have questions about Snowball's diet (homecooked) or other questions, feel free to ask. 

One thing I would advise, is that until Pearl is back to feeling herself ... I would keep tabs on everything Pearl is eating ... and, limit too many different food choices until you are sure what is causing the upset tummy problems. I say this, because just recently, we tried to disguise a med for Snowball in a Lean Treat from the vets office. Then he started getting loose stools again! It took me all of about one day to remember that I took him off Lean Treats about two years ago ... because they were one of the treats that did not agree with his system. He now loves an organic lamb liver treat that causes no problems at all for his sensitive digestive system. 

Your sweet Pearl is adorable. :wub::wub: I hope she is feeling back to tummy free problems real soon.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

I have been very concerned about the chicken only diet. BUT I'm also concerned about adding anything else in for now. A few days ago I added a tiny bit of canned pumpkin and she seemed to like it and I also have some cooked carrots (her absolute fave) but when she vomited again I didn't know if I should blame it on those additions or not. I've cut those veggies out again hoping she might stop vomiting and then I can put one of them back in slowly.

I'd decided today was going to be the decisive day - if she vomits today I will call the specialist for an appt. this week. HOWEVER now my daughter's in the hospital with a "large" pneumonia and I'll be having to drive an hour and a half to her house to help her once she gets out - and back - and leaving Pearlie:smpullhair:. 

I am so focused, of course, on my daughter and my baby fluff that I am getting very stressed now about possibly NOT scheduling Pearl's vet until my daughter's not needing me?

I don't know what to do at this point. Perhaps Pearl won't throw up today and I'll feel better about not scheduling an appt. for her when I can't know my own schedule for this upcoming week.

Where I'd like to be:.:behindsofa:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm s sorry Pearl went through all this. 
I can't believe I missed this thread. I hope they found out what caused it. Mine went through a bout where three out of my five were vomiting,not constant but occationally for a day.Not sure what it was by the time the week end was over,they weren't vomiting. They still ate normally throughout so you never know....


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> I have been very concerned about the chicken only diet. BUT I'm also concerned about adding anything else in for now. A few days ago I added a tiny bit of canned pumpkin and she seemed to like it and I also have some cooked carrots (her absolute fave) but when she vomited again I didn't know if I should blame it on those additions or not. I've cut those veggies out again hoping she might stop vomiting and then I can put one of them back in slowly.
> 
> I'd decided today was going to be the decisive day - if she vomits today I will call the specialist for an appt. this week. HOWEVER now my daughter's in the hospital with a "large" pneumonia and I'll be having to drive an hour and a half to her house to help her once she gets out - and back - and leaving Pearlie:smpullhair:.
> 
> ...


Wow you have your plate full. Will be temporary. I am only a dog Mommy, no expert at all, zero, but the chicken only diet, is only temporary, and if she is keeping it down that is wonderful, as well as drinking water, until she can be seen by the vet and have at least blood work done. I would just feel better, just to make sure. Keeping all in my prayers.


----------



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

Hi again just saw your post that the pepcid is helping Yeah!!! Another thing girlie takes is metronidazole half a pill every three days. She had liver issues when she was little and has been on denosyl for years keeping it on track. Also i feed he science diet ID which is easier on their little tummies. Hope things keep improving jan


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

girlie girl said:


> Hi again just saw your post that the pepcid is helping Yeah!!! Another thing girlie takes is metronidazole half a pill every three days. She had liver issues when she was little and has been on denosyl for years keeping it on track. Also i feed he science diet ID which is easier on their little tummies. Hope things keep improving jan


Don't think the pepcid's really helped, Jan, think it is more the metronidazole. Interesting that girlie takes it every 3 days...will put that in my back pocket to ask the vet for sure. 

Tell me - is the Science ID Rx from the vet or can you get it anywhere?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Don't worry about the chicken only diet for this short period of time. Back when Jett was so sick he could only keep chicken and rice in his body. Anything else and he would either vomit or have massive diarrhea. So he lived on only chicken and rice for over 6 months. Not ideal, but not detrimental either.

Also, don't worry about trying the Probiotics and Digestive Enzymes and/or the Phytomucil because neither of those things could cause any issues with any type of health problem any fluff might be dealing with. Perfectly safe. Also, just to clarify, I only recommend things that may help while you are still seeking a diagnosis from your vet or a specialist. If you should stumble upon something that helps in the meantime...great! If not, nothing I have suggested will hinder anything. For example, I would never encourage someone to give their baby milk thistle until after blood work was done so as to not skew the liver levels. Just know that with Jett, I was doing chicken and rice for over 6 months and he still had to be put on Metronidazole every few weeks. Once I put him on the Probiotics with Digestive Enzymes, I noticed a marked improvement but he wasn't completely well. It took months of doing the Phytomucil to really heal his gut. Even then I still had him on a soft limited canned food for almost 3 years to ensure his gut was completely healed before trying to introduce more ingredient foods. Now he can eat anything and be fine. But it was a very slow process. Hope that's a bit encouraging for you.

I'm so sorry to hear about your daughter. You have way too much on your shoulders right now and I wish I could help.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

OMG! It is like a miracle!! Pearl seems cured.

Now, I wouldn't be surprised if all this digestive C**P kicks in again - if she's prone. BUT for right now she is back to her old bold feisty ferocious fluffy self! I fed her every 2-3 hours for the past 2 days must boiled minced chicken with some pumpin (wow, does she adore pumpkin!) She appears starving and can hardly get enough food...like she's making up for all the days she ate zero.

As I am forced to leave her tomorrow for a really long time (verrry unusual) I'm only giving her 2 meals today so she can get used to eating less often. I considered a pet sitter coming in but I felt that would be more stress than she needs right now so she will just wait tomorrow. Still feeding her the chick/pumpkin but today I added a bit of kibble cuz she wasn't pooping. And she seems fine. So far. Perhaps I was wrong to do this but I also gave her her monthly Interceptor/Frontline doses. 

At this point I'm suspecting she must have eaten something poisonous...like perhaps she found a pill on the floor or something, despite how careful I am with that!

Today the digestive enzymes came and she's still getting the Phytomucil. I'm glad, Crystal, that you posted this a.m. and said just giving her those can't hurt cuz my plan is to continue them both for awhile. In a little while - watching her ever so closely - I will try to get her back to her usual Wellness meals.

This is just amazing to me! She came with me for a 1.5 mile walk today! She's zonked now but she always has been after a long walk. And...she's threatening the kitties! YAY!! I will keep all of you posted on her progress...amazing, I tell ya'll...amazing. But, as I said, I still could see it all regress. Let's hope not!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wonderful news! I've been so worried about your baby! :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh I truly am so glad your baby is feeling better, I was worried too. Sounds wonderful.


----------



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

Hi sounds like shes on the mend Yeah!!! I get science diet ID at the vets office They sell it at petsmart too but I think you need a prescription. hope all keeps going well!!! jan


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

We thank you!!!!! (With gigantic smiles!!):thumbsup::HistericalSmiley:::rofl::::clap::woohoo2::dancing banana::celebrate - firewor

One thing this experience has taught me is how wonderful this SM board is!! Now I will have to be here much more often!!! Your caring, support and love truly carried me when nobody else would've ever understood what I was going through. I came here cuz I was at my wit's end and found a real great place to call home! I see how I can help others as well when they're in trouble with their fluffs.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy to see your little girl is so much better!! :aktion033:...will be praying she continues that way!!


----------



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

Hi again.............talked to vet today girlie has been having acid reflux for awhile so he suggested reglan twice a day...........im going to pick it up tomorrow. I wanted to let you know about it because its an anti nausea medication. Ill let u know how it works Jan


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sheil - glad it sounds like Pearl's on the mend. :chili::chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so happy she is feeling better. It is pretty scary when our little ones are sick.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So glad to hear Miss Pearl is doing better! :chili:


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

girlie girl said:


> Hi again.............talked to vet today girlie has been having acid reflux for awhile so he suggested reglan twice a day...........im going to pick it up tomorrow. I wanted to let you know about it because its an anti nausea medication. Ill let u know how it works Jan


Hey Jan - How do you know it's acid reflux and not something else? Has Girlie had numerous tests?

Well, Pearl had to be left alone for 9 hours yesterday so I could make the awful drive and tend to my daughter with pneumonia. Spent a lot of time "walking" her 40 lb. 5 month old puppy, Barkley. My shoulders are hurting from him...he is housebroken but WANTS to go out constantly just to walk around. Annoying when one is used to an 8 lb. fluff.

Anyway, back to Pearlie:
She mustv'e spent the entire time in her crate (door was open but gated into kitchen, she's so not trustworthy yet). Nothing was moved, not a toy or a bone she loves to "guard" from the cats. I walked in and was home perhaps 5 minutes when SHE THREW UP AGAIN!! Of course I don't know if it was 9 hrs. without food causing the acid issue or if it was the stress of me not being home all that time. Either way I'm feeling really guilty about putting my doggie before my daughter and staying home with Pearl!

Today - so far - she seems fine. Still eating minced chicken w/ pumpkin with Phytomucil. Today the AE Probiotics w/ Enzymes should be delivered.

Crystal - should I be continuing the Phytomucil until the bottle's emptied?


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

*Today's update = regression*

We're off to the vet again today:smilie_tischkante:. Pearl vomited during the night, has diarrhea (believe me, I've learned how to spell this one by now!) and is anorexic mode again:smcry:.

I tried her on Weruva. I would perhaps suspect I may have incorporated it into her meals too quickly but from the first teaspoon I noticed loosening stools but thought perhaps it would subside. Didn't, worsened.

I'd spoken to the vet about maintenance - possibly metronizadole every few days as was mentioned here and he thought that wouldn't be necessary, just the 1/2 Pepcid twice a day. We shall see how he handles this bout.

Guess we'll go back to the minced boiled "people" chicken/pumpkin/rice for now. When I saw the first loose stools I was suspecting the pumpkin but guess I was wrong. 

Onward and upward...will post what vet concludes. (We'd already had an appt. for this afternoon for simple anal gland expression, I just called and "lengthened" the appt.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Weh!


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Just wanted to follow up here:

Pearl is back on metronidazole for the week and received an injection of Cerenia for vomiting. By the time we got back home she was ready to have a small meal of home cooked minced chicken with rice. I'll be feeding her every few hours again, small amounts, and adding pumpkin.

When she's back to herself without these symptoms and eating as voraciously as she was prior to Weruva introduction we'll be seeing a highly specialized vet nutritionist, which is my vet's suggestion.

And, oh yes, Pearl is down to 7.2 lbs. from over 9 lbs. a month ago. I don't know who's more worn out - she or I?! But, I believe we have hope now...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Gosh, Sheil, what a roller coaster you two have been on. I think that's a great idea to see a vet nutritionist, they should be very well qualified (one hopes) to give you some ideas on the best diet for poor little Pearl. Keep us posted.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Gosh, Sheil, what a roller coaster you two have been on. I think that's a great idea to see a vet nutritionist, they should be very well qualified (one hopes) to give you some ideas on the best diet for poor little Pearl. Keep us posted.


Yes, I researched this hospital (Red Bank Veterinary Hospital, Red Bank, NJ) and it seems to be amazingly qualified. First step won't be nutritionist but Internal Medicine. 

What keeps boggling my mind is that she was so hearty for like 10 months and thriving on Wellness canned and kibble. All of a sudden? According to the vet something must have happened to lower her resistance...could be stress, could be anything...:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sheil -- I had hope that Pearl was all over this, but it looks as if it's still with you.

Sending lots of prayers that you will soo have some answers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh sorry she had the set-back. I'd think it very possible the length of time without food , coupled with you being gone for so long may have stressed her, and stress is often a triggered digestive upsets.
Hope she gets back to a 'no-problems' little girl very soon!


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Ahhh sorry she had the set-back. I'd think it very possible the length of time without food , coupled with you being gone for so long may have stressed her, and stress is often a triggered digestive upsets.
> Hope she gets back to a 'no-problems' little girl very soon!


But that was over a week ago. I JUST began incorporating the WERUVA 2 days ago and overdid it yesterday. Still, this shouldn't be in a healthy fluff.

We have an internal med. appt for next Sat. and then will get into nutrition for her. She will be off the metronidazole by then so it'll be a clear pathway for the vet to proceed. I expect they'll do an ultrasound of her tummy/intestines next. I simply don't want to consider they might do an endoscope on my girl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sigh. I have no advice or help of any kind to offer. I just want you to know that our little Pearly Girly is always in our thoughts and we never stop hoping for her recovery. She is a special angel and I wish her all the best.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Mini my vet told me he had a patient (dog) would get IBS whenever she and her husband had a fight. Stress can cause this.

My Marshmallow would vomit bile if I were sick and did not get out of bed. She would not leave my side even though her food was always out.

Oh, I have been to Redbank my dad was stationed at Ft. Monmouth.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OOps.. I just did a quick read thru and didn't realize the dates on the posts. 
Glad you'll be getting a specialist and nutritionist to check things out and hopefully get to the bottom of her problems and get her 'fixed"!! This has been hard on her and hard on YOU! 
Praying it will all get sorted out very soon!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Shiel - I hope you can finally get a good diagnosis and advice for poor Pearl. I hate to see her back sick again. :huh: Good luck with the visit.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Sigh. I have no advice or help of any kind to offer. I just want you to know that our little Pearly Girly is always in our thoughts and we never stop hoping for her recovery. She is a special angel and I wish her all the best.:wub::wub::wub:


Thank you so much, Sylie! I just can't stand that she's lost so much weight. I am cooking for her but feeding her such small amounts, though frequently, and I'm afraid to give her treats now. My heart is really breaking for how frail she is beginning to seem and I want to still do fun things with her like we always did but I'm hesitant right now to exercise her in any way. Perhaps the bike basket for a ride...

I'm considering making the trip up to the specialist sooner if possible. Just want to get to the bottom of this for this baby.

Now...looking forward to this nutritional counseling. I'm wondering if all her "head up her butt" tricks are more about lacking nutrients or something rather than an anal glands issue.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Deborah said:


> Mini my vet told me he had a patient (dog) would get IBS whenever she and her husband had a fight. Stress can cause this.
> 
> My Marshmallow would vomit bile if I were sick and did not get out of bed. She would not leave my side even though her food was always out.
> 
> Oh, I have been to Redbank my dad was stationed at Ft. Monmouth.


That's really cool! We used to live on the ocean in Long Branch and I worked in Red Bank so I know the area like the back of my hand. 

Yes...stress...remembering how skinny and ill (kennel cough) she was when she came to us almost a year ago from having been given up and in a rescue. We fattened her up and have done so well with her.



Maidto2Maltese said:


> OOps.. I just did a quick read thru and didn't realize the dates on the posts.
> Glad you'll be getting a specialist and nutritionist to check things out and hopefully get to the bottom of her problems and get her 'fixed"!! This has been hard on her and hard on YOU!
> Praying it will all get sorted out very soon!


Thank you...no problem!!!



Snowbody said:


> Shiel - I hope you can finally get a good diagnosis and advice for poor Pearl. I hate to see her back sick again. :huh: Good luck with the visit.


Thanks, Susan, I appreciate it! Love the new Tyler pic!!! Adorable!!


----------

